# Cleaning Rabbits



## jholtz27 (Dec 18, 2013)

I just shot and cleaned a rabbit this past weekend and was wondering how long you guys wait to gut a rabbit? I will typically clean them once I get home after the hunt, typically 2-3 hours after being shot. Is there any need to clean them quicker than that?


----------



## rightnow (Jun 12, 2010)

Need? No. I've been rabbit hunting for 30 years and have always cleaned mine at the end of the day. Just personal preference, I suppose.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Why bother I do not gut them at all anymore. First do not carry or put in game bag. Either hang them up on branches to let fleas jump off and pick them up later. Or put them in a plastic garbage bag before putting in game bag. Always clean them outdoors and away from dogs/cats. This is to keep fleas not only from making their way in the house, but animals digesting fleas is how they often get tape worm.

Before cleaning if you are allergic to poison ivy, poison oak, or poison sumac I would advise putting on latex or non latex surgical gloves before handling fur/hide in cleaning process.

To clean rabbit without gutting. Use side cutters or meat shears and remove back feet. Using a knife make an incision in the hide in the back. Use fingers inside incision to pull in both directions to pull hide off back legs and to pull hide in the front over front shoulders. Take a knife make incision around both back legs, then pop them off, you will need knife to finish removing back legs. Use knife and filet back loins off similar to deer or filet a fish. Once removed discard the rest. Once in the house filet meat off back legs. Put all meat in water with a little salt and refrigerate at least 12 hours to pull blood out of meat. I usually filet or remove all silver skin prior to soaking/brining.

This procedure is quicker less handling and boneless, if shot with pellets your still going to have to find the shot and remove it.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I take a zip lock and clean them as soon as I pick them up. My late uncle showed me how to clean a rabbit in under a minute. The other tidbit he taught me was to hang the guts up in a tree so your dog does not get to them. You could always tell if my uncle shot another one by the tree hung guts you would find!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Depends on activity.
When I ran hounds I' d twist the head of while fresh ,pull fur off and gut.
If in a hurry the rabbit rode on my belt while fleas bailed as it cooled. Check me and hound( s) before going in the house. Ya , Learned that quick.
A quick cut across belly , hold rabbit by front and back legs with body arced towards belly and a two handed swing for a rush job in the field. Pull lungs and heart later.
Used to be able to skin and gut without a knife on a hot rabbit. Tears the belly meat though.
Ptuning shears as mentioned are handy for feet ,a cleaver or hatchet is fast too. A patient knife leaves better looking joint ends for fussy chefs.


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

How the pros do it.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Know one thing if ya do gut em (which i don't) your farts will soak up that smell somehow  
Front, back legs , and back straps. I debone them myself and shake and bake just like a pork chop. Delicious


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

ibthetrout said:


> I take a zip lock and clean them as soon as I pick them up. My late uncle showed me how to clean a rabbit in under a minute. The other tidbit he taught me was to hang the guts up in a tree so your dog does not get to them. You could always tell if my uncle shot another one by the tree hung guts you would find!


To each their own but would advise against this for several reasons.

1 the meat once skin is removed dries like leather, even soaking later makes it elastic. If you look at hanging which was and is a practice still in other countries the hair stays on to keep meat from drying and having to cut off or lose additional meat.

2 if you do not use gloves which in a video post on this thread you are subjecting yourself not only to allergies which I mentioned on an earlier post, but more importantly subjecting yourself not only to bacteria which can not be washed with soap for hours but blood born pathogens as well

3 if done while hunting and without gloves depending on temperatures and wind chill can cause frostbite, at the very least promote arthritis. Makes me wonder how clean the insides of hunting gloves are after cleaning rabbit them slipping hunting gloves back on?

4 winter is hard on anyone's hands drying out and even cracking. Now add winter temperatures and blood with wind chill on exposed skin, it will add to drying and cracking of skin on the hands as well.

To each their own. Witnessed many ways even squashing innards out, yet they expect to eat those same rabbits. That would be like getting a road kill deer and not cutting away the clotted bruised coglated bloody shoulder that took the impact. Hey it's already tenderized and in fused with bacteria (rabbits).


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Hunters Edge said:


> Why bother I do not gut them at all anymore. First do not carry or put in game bag. Either hang them up on branches to let fleas jump off and pick them up later. Or put them in a plastic garbage bag before putting in game bag. Always clean them outdoors and away from dogs/cats. This is to keep fleas not only from making their way in the house, but animals digesting fleas is how they often get tape worm.
> 
> Before cleaning if you are allergic to poison ivy, poison oak, or poison sumac I would advise putting on latex or non latex surgical gloves before handling fur/hide in cleaning process.
> 
> ...


This all the way! When done like this you can fit a whole bunny into a quart ziplock. Pack them in water and they will last a year +. also they lay flat in the freezer nice and neat! You can literally whack 'em and stack 'em.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> Know one thing if ya do gut em (which i don't) your farts will soak up that smell somehow
> Front, back legs , and back straps. I debone them myself and shake and bake just like a pork chop. Delicious


Take that same recipe, when done put in cream of chicken soup or mushroom soup, depending on taste. Pour this over rice or pasta, you may want to try it just for same thing only different.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Not hard to figure out who 'ain't' an old farm kid..


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Hunters Edge said:


> Take that same recipe, when done put in cream of chicken soup or mushroom soup, depending on taste. Pour this over rice or pasta, you may want to try it just for same thing only different.


Will definitely try!! Thanks for the idea...now for some damn snow. My oldest is looking at me disappointed when i suit up and go ice fishing instead of hunting


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Hang from a tree to rid the flees and simply pull the skin off without knife after breaking the legs off. Gut it and put in bags. When they are still warm the fur comes right off.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

Wait till I get home. I hunt with beagles, not going to gut anything in the field. Skinning a cold rabbit may not be like skinning a warm one but still fairly easy.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Hunters Edge said:


> To each their own but would advise against this for several reasons.
> 
> 1 the meat once skin is removed dries like leather, even soaking later makes it elastic. If you look at hanging which was and is a practice still in other countries the hair stays on to keep meat from drying and having to cut off or lose additional meat.
> 
> ...


Been doing it that way for years. You evidently you know something I don't.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

ibthetrout said:


> Been doing it that way for years. You evidently you know something I don't.


https://www.avma.org/public/Health/Pages/Disease-Precautions-for-Hunters.aspx

When your late Uncle (sorry for your loss) showed you that he was unaware of the danger or was before many new viruses and diseases we have today.

If you have a crack in skin or minor cut and clean a rabbit you are acceptable to infection, including and not limited to staph, tetnous also rabbits squirrels or any rodent handling them can spread tularemia.

I have cleaned more rabbits than I care to count. Over the years I had gotten three rashes on hands before I started using gloves. Well after over 25 / 30 years of cleaning them without gloves and outside. Many times not feeling fingers and stinging running water over to keep from frostbite. This practice may have attributed to the arthritis I suffer from today.

My intention is to protect others from what I have experienced, and/or have knowledge of. 

A wise man learns from his mistakes. A much wiser man learns from mistakes others have made.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Hunters Edge said:


> To each their own but would advise against this for several reasons.
> 
> 1 the meat once skin is removed dries like leather, even soaking later makes it elastic. If you look at hanging which was and is a practice still in other countries the hair stays on to keep meat from drying and having to cut off or lose additional meat.
> 
> ...


If your hunting in weather where you can get frost bite you should quit for the day, bunnies run on warm days and quite frankly my dogs do better too.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

AaronJohn said:


> If your hunting in weather where you can get frost bite you should quit for the day, bunnies run on warm days and quite frankly my dogs do better too.


Never was much of a fairweather hunter.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Hunters Edge said:


> Never was much of a fairweather hunter.


Must not shoot many rabbits then. ducks?.. sure.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

AaronJohn said:


> Must not shoot many rabbits then. ducks?.. sure.


You know what they say about assuming.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Hunters Edge said:


> https://www.avma.org/public/Health/Pages/Disease-Precautions-for-Hunters.aspx
> 
> When your late Uncle (sorry for your loss) showed you that he was unaware of the danger or was before many new viruses and diseases we have today.
> 
> ...


Well, God bless America then because I can still do it my way even though I've been told what to do. I've never had frost bite and I always clean my hands up with snow. One day I may very well be thinking to myself "I should have done it like that guy told me to on the internet", until then Bon jour!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Hunters Edge said:


> https://www.avma.org/public/Health/Pages/Disease-Precautions-for-Hunters.aspx
> 
> When your late Uncle (sorry for your loss) showed you that he was unaware of the danger or was before many new viruses and diseases we have today.
> 
> ...





ibthetrout said:


> Well, God bless America then because I can still do it my way even though I've been told what to do. I've never had frost bite and I always clean my hands up with snow. One day I may very well be thinking to myself "I should have done it like that guy told me to on the internet", until then Bon jour!


Way off base. Their are adults and kids thinking about trying, hunting. Their also adults and kids just starting hunting. All of these are looking for any insight or help. Thus you have many minors surfing the web and visiting and hopefully joining this site.

You actually posted "Been doing it that way for years. You evidently you know something I don't".

I replied and also pasted a link from American Veterinary Medical Association (AMVA) link. If you read it their advice under (Protecting Hunters From Risk, Some common sense guidelines) Which answered your post statement/question "You evidently you know something I don't"

https://www.avma.org/public/Health/Pages/Disease-Precautions-for-Hunters.aspx

I also wrote in a post " My intention is to protect others from what I have experienced, and/or have knowledge of".

No where did I say you had to change or take my advise or the advise of the AVMA.

Saying that for someone to continue to advocate your past practice to others including minors is similar to advocate smoking even with health warnings advising otherwise.

I sincerely hope you do not find out the hard way or suffer any of my experiences, or that is listed on the link I provided.

https://www.avma.org/public/Health/Pages/Disease-Precautions-for-Hunters.aspx


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Hunters Edge said:


> Way off base. Their are adults and kids thinking about trying, hunting. Their also adults and kids just starting hunting. All of these are looking for any insight or help. Thus you have many minors surfing the web and visiting and hopefully joining this site.
> 
> You actually posted "Been doing it that way for years. You evidently you know something I don't".
> 
> ...


Wow, argue much? Time for a safe space.


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

I always have a pocket knife with me and immediately gut them when killed. If snow on the ground it's easy to clean up hands and doesn't hurt to wipe out the rabbit body cavity with a little. If no snow there is usually a puddle or creek somewhere close to wash hands. Carry them in game pouch, skin & butcher when I get home. Also never hesitated to give the beagles the heart, lungs or liver as a treat.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Steiny said:


> I always have a pocket knife with me and immediately gut them when killed. If snow on the ground it's easy to clean up hands and doesn't hurt to wipe out the rabbit body cavity with a little. If no snow there is usually a puddle or creek somewhere close to wash hands. Carry them in game pouch, skin & butcher when I get home. Also never hesitated to give the beagles the heart, lungs or liver as a treat.


I would be lying if I said I never did that. Today I would never do it or advise it.

To clean wild rabbits without the protection of gloves today, would be similar to not practicing safe sex.


----------



## Mr.Outdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

after getting some kind of uncomfortable rash on my one hand that I use to clean out the rabbit for the past 3, 4 years I know where a rubber glove, I carry 5 rubber gloves and 5 plastic bags to put the rabbit and the rubber glove in after I clean them. its about 2-3 years and no rash cheap fix in my mind.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Hunters Edge said:


> I would be lying if I said I never did that. Today I would never do it or advise it.
> 
> To clean wild rabbits without the protection of gloves today, would be similar to not practicing safe sex.


what kinda rabbits you cleanin'.....


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Anyone ever try this.


----------



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

After shooting a rabbit, how long should I leave the carcass in the snow to make sure all of the fleas are gone? Thanks.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

dirk18 said:


> After shooting a rabbit, how long should I leave the carcass in the snow to make sure all of the fleas are gone? Thanks.


I put em right in my pouch or on golf cart. Never had an issue with fleas, think it might be more of a early season thing


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

snortwheeze said:


> I put em right in my pouch or on golf cart. Never had an issue with fleas, think it might be more of a early season thing


Killed rabbits down here in OH-IO this weekend, loaded with fleas!!


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

jrose said:


> Killed rabbits down here in OH-IO this weekend, loaded with fleas!!


rabbits in the snow last weekend has flees jumping out almost immediately.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

I try to hang a rabbit in a tree and come back to it later if possible. Fleas will jump ship quick on a dead rabbit!


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

*I would be lying if I said I never did that. Today I would never do it or advise it.

To clean wild rabbits without the protection of gloves today, would be similar to not practicing safe sex.*

Are you serious?
I've never put on gloves to dress and animal, nor have I ever talked to anyone who has gotten any sort of illness from such. I think people that wear gloves for this are just afraid to get their hands bloody. Most of them also throw the rubber gloves in the woods leaving litter behind.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Steiny said:


> *I would be lying if I said I never did that. Today I would never do it or advise it.
> 
> To clean wild rabbits without the protection of gloves today, would be similar to not practicing safe sex.*
> 
> ...


I'm still laughing at the comparison.....Last time I checked you cannot get pregnant from skinning a rabbit nor can you get AIDS


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

AaronJohn said:


> I'm still laughing at the comparison.....Last time I checked you cannot get pregnant from skinning a rabbit nor can you get AIDS


You can get tulermia, rabies, distemper, Lyme disease, yellow fever and many others. The biggest concern is infection from any cuts, abrasions or open cracks that can get infected including staph and mearns to name a few.

The comparison is a little protection will protect you from diseases, infections, and ticks that could be carriers of other diseases.

Not only does the veterinary association advise using gloves but most states as well, including Michigan.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12150_12220-27293--,00.html

It is just plain common sense to protect yourself and others.

I want to add that every virus bacteria disease is constantly trying to survive, to do that it evolves. Similar to mad cow disease originally not a threat to humans. Another is bovine TB originally in cows, than deer, than elk it has been identified in dogs, coyotes, fox. Most likely in other animals that have not been tested, we now have CWD in Michigan. As of now it has no threat to humans, supposedly.

Go ahead keep doing what states and medical association advise you not to do. I prefer to use professional advise along with remembering "an ounce of protection, is worth a pound of cure".


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Glad I have never had any of these issues and have cleaned A LOT of rabbits without gloves......


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Ye


snortwheeze said:


> Glad I have never had any of these issues and have cleaned A LOT of rabbits without gloves......


Yep and their are those that do not practice safe sex and have not contracted HIV or any STD. Also there are those that smoke a pack of cigarettes a day and have not yet or will not be diagnosed with cancer or heart disease. It's a no brainer continue to take chances and role the dice or follow advise to protect yourself? I prefer not to play Russian roulette with things I can not see but have been advised they are there.

Anyone can tell you it's not the quantity, but the ONE. Also cleaned many rabbits for years without gloves myself and seen spotted livers and growths or bubbles on the outside of fur. After the third time with rash on hands started using gloves. This was before Lyme disease outbreak or knowledge of it. Most rabbits if ticks most likely dog ticks but still can cause illnesses. The bubbles or growth from what I have read are from tick bites that did not heal because of infection or infected.

Today is not the same as 100 years ago. Take pond water and wash away blood with an open wound on your hand not only acceptable to infection but possible leptospirosis. Because of industrial pollution in Minnesota or Wisconsin, their are lakes in the UP void of fish because of wind blowing it there and then rain. 

Use to be a well 10ft down was good water now it is mandatory 70 ft or more I believe. Today is not the same as yesterday. Ask those in the TB zone and now those in the CWD zone for instance.They are battling diseases today that 100 years ago was unheard of.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

So you keep saying this, how about you back it up with something? How many people contract some illness/disease/virus every year from cleaning rabbits bare handed? I would be willing to bet that more people clean their game bare handed than not.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

ibthetrout said:


> So you keep saying this, how about you back it up with something? How many people contract some illness/disease/virus every year from cleaning rabbits bare handed? I would be willing to bet that more people clean their game bare handed than not.


So what's your point? There is knowledge and advise for not to smoke, cigarettes, yet they still light up. Better yet their are people suffering and dieing every year because of it. So the amount does not matter as much as the danger of continueing the practice, and more so to advise others not to follow state and medical guidelines, or advise.

I believe no matter what I post from state or medical advise will sway you. More importantly those that follow that advise whether more or less will not sway you.

Instead of me posting numerous articles just take the time to surf the net and see what and why states and medical association are advising the use of gloves. It's a no brainer.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Hunters Edge said:


> So what's your point? There is knowledge and advise for not to smoke, cigarettes, yet they still light up. Better yet their are people suffering and dieing every year because of it. So the amount does not matter as much as the danger of continueing the practice, and more so to advise others not to follow state and medical guidelines, or advise.
> 
> I believe no matter what I post from state or medical advise will sway you. More importantly those that follow that advise whether more or less will not sway you.
> 
> Instead of me posting numerous articles just take the time to surf the net and see what and why states and medical association are advising the use of gloves. It's a no brainer.


Or I will instead keep cleaning my game bare handed and probably nothing will happen. Sky is falling....better put yer helmet on and go to your safe place.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I'd bet my chances of getting attacked by a shark are more likley


ibthetrout said:


> Or I will instead keep cleaning my game bare handed and probably nothing will happen. Sky is falling....better put yer helmet on and go to your safe place.


chances of getting in a bad car accident on the way to your favorite rabbit hunting spot are way more likley. better stay home...


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

AaronJohn said:


> I'd bet my chances of getting attacked by a shark are more likely...


In fresh water  surprised this guy even hunts..........


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

ibthetrout said:


> Or I will instead keep cleaning my game bare handed and probably nothing will happen. Sky is falling....better put yer helmet on and go to your safe place.


Tell that to the 200 a year who contacted Tulermia. Or the thousands who have a bought with infections, including but not limited to staph and mearns. Or the ones who contract Lyme disease are just a few reasons.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tick-borne_disease

Yes you could continue to use your bare hands, and yes you may not have any issues. Similar to a smoker who never gets cancer, heart disease, or asthma. To say the sky is falling, is ignorance to known diseases and infections associated with cleaning wild game (rabbits) with out gloves.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

When you put on your rubber gloves, don't forget the suit:


----------

